# 36in dual fuel ranges: Aga or Bertazzoni?



## percheron (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all,

So my wife and I will be starting to build our new house soon and I'm doing research on ranges. Having used the "starter home" 30in elec Hot Point for the last ten years I now have the opportunity to get something I can "grow" into.

I want a 36in. range as I think the size would be perfect for our kitchen and is a leap compared to our current set up. Visually, I'm drawn to the Euro styling of both, particularly colors instead of stainless, but the price is at the very high end of what I want to spend.

I'm not set towards either brand, but I do like the Aga more, though the ovens are a bit small. The Aga seems to have variable reliability, some like, some hate, though it's mostly towards their cookers.

Bertazzoni seems to have a better reputation but I've not found many reviews on line, just a few.

I'm pretty sure we'll probably go with another brand, but for now those are the two I'm looking at.


Your opinions and experience are thankfully welcomed.

-Derek


----------

